# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Hướng dẫn gửi file Offline trên trên Skype

## annkhsouth

Sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của các ứng dụng chat nhắn tin đã giúp người dùng có thể dễ dàng hơn trong việc trao đổi. Bạn có thể thoải mái nhắn tin ở bất cứ nơi đâu, bất cứ phương tiện nào và hoàn toàn miễn phí. Bên cạnh đó, việc nâng cấp các tính năng mới cho những ứng dụng đó cũng tăng lượng người dùng sử dụng.

Mới đây, ứng dụng Skype đã nâng cấp thêm tính năng hỗ trợ gửi dữ liệu cho người đang offline. Với phiên bản cũ trước đây, nếu bạn muốn gửi file cho ai đó thì buộc người nhận phải trong trạng thái online hoạt động. Tuy nhiên, với bản nâng cấp Skype mới này, việc gửi dữ liệu sẽ không còn vất vả như trước nữa. Dù người nhận không sử dụng Skype và online, thì bạn vẫn có thể gửi dữ liệu nhanh chóng.

*Bước 1:*


Trước hết chúng ta cần *nâng cấp và tải bản Skype mới nhất* để sử dụng. Khi bạn truy cập vào giao diện chính của Skype nếu có thông báo Upadate thì hãy tiến hành nâng cấp. Hoặc cài đặt bản mới theo đường link bên trên.



*Bước 2:*


Để tiến hành việc gửi file dữ liệu khi người nhận đang offline, bạn nhấn chọn người nhận trong danh sách.



Tiếp theo trong giao diện nhắn tin, bạn nhấn chọn *biểu tượng chiếc kẹp* và chọn tiếp *biểu tượng loại file muốn gửi* như dữ liệu, hình ảnh,... như bên dưới.



*Bước 3:*


Tiếp theo, bạn sẽ được đưa đến cửa sổ giao diện của Windows. Chúng ta mở *thư mục chứa file dữ liệu cần gửi*, click chuột rồi chọn *Open*.



Bạn sẽ thấy các file dữ liệu sẽ được gửi đi kèm theo chữ *Sent* đã gửi bên cạnh. Nếu với phiên bản cũ khi gửi dữ liệu Skype offline, ngay lập tức bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo lỗi. Tuy nhiên với bản mới này thì việc gửi dữ liệu offline trên Skype vẫn được thực hiện.



*Bước 4:*


Khi người nhận Online họ sẽ nhận được toàn bộ những file mà bạn gửi trước đó.



Tính năng mới này sẽ hỗ trợ người dùng rất nhiều, khi bạn có thể gửi mọi loại file, từ dữ liệu văn bản, hình ảnh, video tới bạn bè ngày cả khi họ không trong trại thái trực tuyến, tránh gián đoạn công việc của người sử dụng. Bây giờ bạn có thể thoải mái gửi file trên Skype ở mọi nơi rồi nhé.

*Tham khảo thêm các bài sau đây:*


*Chúc các bạn thực hiện thành công!*

----------

